# BRP - name has a spelling mistake & travel



## LS15 (May 9, 2015)

Hi everyone. 

My husband had his BRP delivered on 23rd December after an in-person appointment on 17th December, which was super-quick. The only problem is that one of his names is incorrect - his first name, surname and two of three middle names are correct, but one middle name has an extra letter added and one vowel that is "a" instead of "e". 

He emailed as the accompanying letter directed immediately to detail the correct spelling. He didn't receive a confirmation email of his submission and we have no received a replacement yet. 

Is it possible to travel with the BRP with the slight mis-spelling?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You shouldn't. Get it corrected before leaving UK. Have you contacted using https://www.gov.uk/biometric-residence-permits/report-problem?


----------



## LS15 (May 9, 2015)

Yes, that was what he did, using the url you detailed. It states that the Home Office will be in touch in five working days to advise and it has now been eight (with Christmas, New Year etc). Should he resubmit the form or wait for them to respond?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Send again.


----------



## LS15 (May 9, 2015)

Just to update on this in case it is of use to anyone. The correct spelling was resubmitted on January 6th using the online form and this time an email response was received to confirm that the details had been submitted and that there would be some form of contact within five working days. This time the online form had a big "beta" notification on it for testing.

Exactly five working days later - to the hour - an (automated) email was received advising that the BRP needs to be sent via post, along with passport AND National Insurance card and a cover letter that explains what the errors are. The Home Office will then determine if they feel the error is theirs or ours and make changes as they see fit. 

It is a catch-all email and covers every scenario for BRP errors/ changes etc. 

The new BRP should be received within ten working days and if preferred, a pre-paid special delivery envelope to return documents can be included in the pack.

I find this quite interesting as the BRP was required to book the appointment for the National Insurance number and they were not happy about the mis-spelling at the appointment centre and only continued the appointment for National Insurance when satisfied the Home Office had been informed about the spelling error and said normally they wouldn't continue unless the BRP contained the correct spelling. 

The NI card can take up to another three weeks to arrive in order for it to be sent with the passport and BRP. It will be another two weeks before they are returned, leaving my husband with no ID and no way of looking for work because prospective employers need to see ID and BRP. 

That's potentially nearly three months (already one) after getting spouse visa on same day appointment at extra cost before he can open a bank account (already refused one due to spelling error on BRP vs passport) or get a job. I am aware he can work without NI number as it has been applied for but that is inconsequential as his BRP has an error that needs to be corrected as his permit to work does not match his passport - and he won't have either when he has to post them off.

Is it essential for the National Insurance card to be included to get the BRP corrected as it seems like in many cases it is not possible to get one with spelling mistakes on the BRP in the first place?


----------

